# Anyone wanna comment on this 'Burban?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A good buddy of mine is looking to replace his Chevy Blazer with a 'Burban due to his large collection of children (three kids) and he has trouble loadin' them all into his truck, so, he is thinkin' about a 'Burban as the best choice for haulin' the kidlettes as well as haulin' a potential camper/trailer.

1985 GMC Suburban - Calgary Cars For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.

The advertisement is very sparse on details, just shows diesel motor and kilometers. I figure that it has the 6.2L diesel, but, unsure which transmission and which transfer-case would be in there. I would hope that it has the 700R4 for its overdrive and would hope that it has the NP205 transfer-case for its strength. The rest of the drive-train should be stout enough for him to turn it into his BOV with 35" tires, Ox-lockers and front/rear winches (I'll be designing and building the bumpers for it).

Anyone wanna take a stab at figuring out what this unit has for drive-train goodies and would it be something that you diesel experts would recommend?

I need to give him some kind of idea if it is worth it before the weekend is up.

The other 'Burban he is looking at is already BOV-ready, but, the guy who has answered his questions about it doesn't seem to know anything about it ... 1990 GMC Suburban SUV 4x4 3800 - Alberta Cars For Sale - Kijiji Alberta Canada.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> A good buddy of mine is looking to replace his Chevy Blazer with a 'Burban due to his *large collection of children (three kids)* and he has trouble loadin' them all into his truck,


:lolsmash:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ya - I know - you have given birth to a whole pride of children. My buddy said after the third one was born "THAT's ENOUGH!" ... his missus on the other hand is thinkin' about having another one or two --- I don't know if she told him yet or not ... :dunno:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Ya - I know - you have given birth to a whole pride of children. My buddy said after the third one was born "THAT's ENOUGH!" ... his missus on the other hand is thinkin' about having another one or two --- I don't know if she told him yet or not ... :dunno:


For my last one my exact words were "I am ovulating so unless you plan on practicing abstinence I plan I getting pregnant!". I think it is rather obvious which he chose!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> The other 'Burban he is looking at is already BOV-ready, but, the guy who has answered his questions about it doesn't seem to know anything about it ... 1990 GMC Suburban SUV 4x4 3800 - Alberta Cars For Sale - Kijiji Alberta Canada.


Nice looking ride and low mileage... however will the kids and spouse be able to actually get into it? What are the kid's ages? Child seats involved? While this one looks like a decent BOV (from the one picture), the other one looks more family friendly.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

I would guess 6.2 liter diesel, th400 or 700R4 transmission, and 208 transfer case...axles more then likely will be 10 bolt front and rear (which if that is the case it is not good to run 35's on them) if it is a 6 lug pattern,,,, if it is a 8 lug pattern then 10 bolt front and 14 bolt corporate semi float rear,,, if that is the case, the rear will hold but the front should be replaced with a dana60.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

If it does have the 208, look into a slip yoke eliminator kit. Maybe it has been replaced with a 205. The 60 fronts for GM vehicles are easy enough to come across. Buy a set of solid tires and keep them at the house in case of a bug out. A flat at the wrong time can be pricey.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I aggre on the 6.2 or perhaps a 6.5 n if it has been replaced th 700 or 400, 208 and 10 bolts which are more than strong enough for 35 inch tires , a 60 & 14 would just eliminate any tire size gain by pumpkin dragging. 
Good thing about the 6.2/6.5 is the chev 350 is a direct bolt in swap in case of engine explosion.
The 208 has a deeper low range gear and weighs a bunch less, while not as strong as a 205 it has those advantages.
personally I would go for the next body style sub, they are a lot nicer trucks, we have a ,97 yukon with 400000 km on the origonal drive train. 5.7 (350) 4L60 . 
the defrost actually clears the windshield. the old square bodys are tough but really lack the creature comforts.
the 85 in the pictures is a 2500 so it has a 14 bolt and a 10 with 8 bolt hubs already ,


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> Nice looking ride and low mileage... however will the kids and spouse be able to actually get into it? What are the kid's ages? Child seats involved? While this one looks like a decent BOV (from the one picture), the other one looks more family friendly.


The youngest is 6 going on 7 in December and the oldest is going on 11 now.

He was interested in the '90 due to the fuel-injection, but, was concerned about the height as he only wants to run 35" tires on it as a daily-driver, BOV, camper-hauler, kid-hauler, off-roader, etc.

The diesel he was interested in due to the fuel-milage that he would be able to get out of it and the power to tow everything ... he would mod it up to fit 35" tires ... again, for the same reasons listed above.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If he plans on pulling with it he should be aware that 6.2 s are lazy , they pull the empty truck around fine but hook to any weight and it is slow show.
they can get some really good fuel milage thou , and they are also a pain to start in cold weather.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> If he plans on pulling with it he should be aware that 6.2 s are lazy , they pull the empty truck around fine but hook to any weight and it is slow show.
> they can get some really good fuel milage thou , and they are also a pain to start in cold weather.


i was going to say the same thing......if ya want pulling power, the 5.7L Vortex will out pull the diesel everyday of the week.....mine was a 1999 4x4 suburban and could pull anything i put behind her, plus it got around 13 in town and 21 last trip to wisconsin pulling a trailer. i really didnt see a need for any bigger tires that the 31x10.5's i had to get around in any type of terrain but it also has a lot to do with driver experience. one benifet in all suburbans is the passenger and gear space.....cant beat 'em....:beercheer:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A minivan would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BillS said:


> A minivan would be a lot cheaper.


He has a mini-van ... this is to be his camper/hauler (he is looking at a 26' hardwall trailer) as well as his fishing / hunting rig and general BOV ..

Right now he is leaning hard towards the '90 'Burban on 38" tires and told me that he is contacting that owner to see if a deal could be reached - I am awaiting what comes of it.


----------

